# Calling all NW45's...I need blush recs please??!



## doniad101 (Nov 7, 2006)

Howdy! I was wondering if you NW45's out there could name any and all shades from any brands that you really like or love on your skin tone. Also, do you think that orange blushes would look good on NW45's? I was thinking about getting CARGO's Laguna blush and or NARS Taj Mahal. Thanks for all of your help! I really appreciate it!


----------



## toby1 (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm a NW45 I don't wear blush often but when I do I like Youngblood loose mineral blush in Adobe and MAC Reed and Sweet as Cocoa(Stomp and Haux eyeshadows also work well as blush).  I have Nars Taj Mahal but like I said I seldom wear blush so I haven't tried it but by all reports it looks beautiful on our skintone as is Crazed.  Nars Lovejoy did not show up


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Nov 7, 2006)

NARS Lovejoy works on me, i'm NW45.  i also use NARS Multiples as blush: Sumatra, Malibu, Mauritius and Cannes look best on my skin.  NARS Cream Blushes: Cactus Flower, Constantinople, Lokuom(sp?) and Guelle de Nuit.  I also have used but do not own NARS: Crazed, Taos, Outlaw, and Albatross Highlighting Powder.  Also  Cargo Rome is a beautiful shade of Orange, and also Cargo Big Easy blush.  The Coral and Echobeach Beachblushes are beautiful on darker skin.


----------



## DC-Cutie (Nov 8, 2006)

I luv Nar Taj & MAC Format


----------



## kaneda (Nov 9, 2006)

I'm a NW47 and use loverush


----------



## mekaboo (Nov 9, 2006)

Im NW45/43 and I love

Sweet as Cocoa, Flirt n Tease, Pinch Me, Hushaby,Loverush, Lovecrush, Foolish Me, Format, Raizin, Coppertone all by MAC

Nars I love Exhibit A, Lovejoy, Mounia, and Crazed

Sasha Cosmetics has a few blushes I like also named Burnt Orange and Melrose.


----------



## .VivaDiva. (Nov 9, 2006)

Im NW45 and I am really eyeing Nars Taj Mahal. The swatches on the site look beautiful just wondeing how they compare on the skin?


~VD


----------



## Akhirah (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi guys im a nw45 and i have trouble finding a natural looking blush within mac by natural i mean something to the effect of a bronzer, a blush that adds a health glow BUT is not pink or burgundy. if anyone can help pls suggest idea.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Nov 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *.VivaDiva.* 

 
_Im NW45 and I am really eyeing Nars Taj Mahal. The swatches on the site look beautiful just wondeing how they compare on the skin?


~VD_

 
I have a few FOTDs up where I'm using it. It adds a really nice glow to the skin.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Nov 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Akhirah* 

 
_Hi guys im a nw45 and i have trouble finding a natural looking blush within mac by natural i mean something to the effect of a bronzer, a blush that adds a health glow BUT is not pink or burgundy. if anyone can help pls suggest idea._

 

Try Ambering Rose.  it's a rosey red with gold shimmer, it's very pretty on dark skin.


----------



## mekaboo (Nov 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Akhirah* 

 
_Hi guys im a nw45 and i have trouble finding a natural looking blush within mac by natural i mean something to the effect of a bronzer, a blush that adds a health glow BUT is not pink or burgundy. if anyone can help pls suggest idea._

 
Try Coppertone


----------



## Naturellle (Nov 11, 2006)

Golden Bronze iridescent powder and Aripeach Pearlizer. These aren't necessarily blushes but they add a gorgeous glow to my cheeks.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Nov 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Naturellle* 

 
_Golden Bronze iridescent powder and Aripeach Pearlizer. These aren't necessarily blushes but they add a gorgeous glow to my cheeks._

 
I was about to say the same.........


----------



## MacVirgin (Nov 11, 2006)

breezy blush, opulent pearlizer (with a very light hand) adds such beautyfull glow to


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 11, 2006)

Gotta agree with and cast my votes for: Ambering Rose, Lovecrush, Refined Beyond Bronze Bronzer, Breezy and Raizin.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacVirgin* 

 
_....opulent pearlizer (with a very light hand) adds such beautyfull glow to_

 
So true.  Opulent looks gorgeous on darker skin tones (esp like NW50 & 55).  I have used it lightly (and I mean lightly) on clients with the 187 brush all over the face.  So pretty and radiant!


----------



## sunsational (Nov 12, 2006)

MAC ambering rose, sweet as cocoa and raizin

NARS lovejoy (i have to layer this one on for it to show but its gorgeous. i also use it as a bronzer), exhibit A and crazed


----------



## greatscott2000 (Nov 13, 2006)

MAC Orange shadow is great as a blush. Texture is too.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Nov 13, 2006)

aaaaaaaand i just discovered a new cream blush thati LOVE: Cassandre from nars, it's a deep red in the pan, but it imparts a really subtle flush when applied by dabbing with a foundation brush, a must have for darker skintones.  and unlike MAC blushcremes, it dries to an almost powder finish and it doesn't smear all over the place or look greasy.  I'm the Captain of the SS Oily and it didn't make me look shiny at all, it looked beautiful.


----------



## SWEET LUST * (Nov 13, 2006)

Plum Foolery


----------



## Lady_MAC (Nov 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *doniad101* 

 
_






  Howdy! I was wondering if you NW45's out there could name any and all shades from any brands that you really like or love on your skin tone._

 
Cherry blushcreme (mac) is beautiful and natural looking on us. I also use Coppering eyeshadow as a blush- I love it.


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Nov 16, 2006)

Mac Dollymix


----------



## aziza (Nov 17, 2006)

^^^^^
I just tried Dollymix today and I love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 NW45 here!


----------



## .VivaDiva. (Nov 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lady_MAC* 

 
_Cherry blushcreme (mac) is beautiful and natural looking on us._

 
Yes Im NW45 and I love cherry blushcerme.


~VD


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Nov 17, 2006)

i cant use mac  blushcremes, they're so slick and runny on my skin


----------



## Akhirah (Nov 17, 2006)

Thanks for the recommendations for a natural looking mac blush for Nw45.


----------



## Beauty Marked! (Nov 18, 2006)

Don't forget Fabulush CCB.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I adore it as a blush.  Nars is awsome.

I am recently in strong like with Shu blushes.  Especially P Brown 780 and P Orange 580 *drool*

Oh, I forgot to mention BECCA Creme blushes in Hyacinth and Dhalia too!


----------



## ohsosparkly (Jan 9, 2007)

funnily enough, coppering eyeshadow applied with a big fluffy brush to sheer it out worked great on my nw45 skin


----------



## LineausBH58 (Jan 9, 2007)

I love Flirt and Tease also.... and LoveCrush(is that the name??)  I have Format too


----------



## lilchocolatema (Jan 9, 2007)

Don't forget NARS Taj Mahal!!  It's my old faithful!


----------



## Toya (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm NC45.

My favorite blushes are:
Dollymix
Raizin
Peachykeen
Fleur Power
Smile
Goddess
Loverush

CARGO Panama
CARGO Laguna

Kimora Lee Simmons St. Barths Peach

Jane Iredale Golden Apricot


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Feb 9, 2007)

Hello!! New to Specktra!  I think I am a day old but I have been looking round for several months.  You guys are great and I have been coming here to find out about products before I purchase since I mostly order on the web.  I need a new blush myself.  I plan to purchase Fab from the Barbie collection once it is available but I am also looking at Breezy and Hushabye.  They both look like great colors but does anyone have either of the two and if so, what is your opinion of the colors on a NW45?


----------



## nubianremedy5 (Nov 14, 2008)

Hey. U Could Try Sweet As Cocoa Or Love Joy .... It Will Give U A Nice Glow, Or You Could Try Razin And With A Stroke Of Redefined Bronzing Powder. Adds A Really Nice Glow To The Cheeks.


----------

